# Michael Ellis trainer any thoughts



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

Due to a recent disaster in training with family members dog, I have been looking into different types of training philosophy. I ran across a video of Michael Ellis. I have attached a video but it is fairly long. He seems to have a good balance of positive training with proper corrections or guidance.

Leerburg On Demand Video Player | Michael Ellis' Philosophy of Dog Training


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I missed this thread when it was first posted. Michael Ells is starting to get a really big following. I am waiting on some of his videos.


----------



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm getting ready to order The Power of Training Dogs with Food by Michael Ellis I was going to post to see if anyone else had used this and saw this post.

Scott


----------

